# New solar array ( warning....photo heavy )



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

OK, after a little break for heart surgery end of July, I finally got back to the solar project. 

Here's the pole mount I was welding up back in June. This shaft/bearings are the north/south axis tilt points. Pole is 8" schedule 40.










This is the north/south base, welded to that shaft above.










Another shot of it. That pc of steel brace is where the actuator will go that tilts the array north/south.










This is the "H" frame, ( 1 1/2" square tubing ) that mounts on top the north/south axis frame. This has a 2" shaft in the center, and will tilt east/west.
The Unistrut to the right mounts on top this and the panels mount to the Unistrut.










Unistrut on "H" frame.










Bearing pivot point....kinda like a 'see-saw'.











DC linear actuator that will drive the east/west tracking.












Had a concrete pump guy here Friday to pump about 4 cuyds up to the pole, which had been sitting in a hole/form since mid July. Today, my helper and I got the Unistrut cross arms mounted to the "H" frame I'd welded up and mounted when we set the pole in the hole. Then got the 10 245w panels mounted to the Unistrut.

Using neighbor's Mini-Ex to set the pole with/H frame. Putting this array higher on the hill to get the morning sun about an hour earlier ( trees behind the house block the sun until about 9-9:30 on the other arrays )










We built a temporary wood scafold out from the hillside to be able to work the panels on a little easier. Was still a PITA. You can see the trees behind the garage that block the sun on the lower arrays for about 2 hrs after the sun tops that eastern ridge in the far background.











Looking from the driveway up the hill, nine panels mounted at this point.










Couple-three more days to run wire, hook up new charge controller, get the actuators mounted that will the tracking, and general stuff, and we'll have another 2450watts online. Got two more of the 175w panels to go on that lower array that only has 8 to even it up with the other on, so grand total to date will be (20x175w)=3500w + (10x245w)=2450w = 5950w ..... just shy of 6kw. Hoping to see 35kw/hrs/day on good days.....probably hit about 700kw/hrs on an average month.


----------



## Tarheel (Jan 24, 2010)

As always*** Looks good my friend ! Glad you are feeling good enough to work on that stuff, just don't over do it.

I don't see the wife out there with the whip. 

We got to get back up there and check out all those projects, stay safe.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I am one whipped puppy tonight.....might sleep in until 6am tomorrow.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Glad to see so a new project here.

Anyway how do you handle or approach handling storms or high wind gust with a pole mount array?


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Well, if you notice, I used pretty 'beefy' stuff in welding up the frames, but yeah, that is a lot of 'sail' area....about 175 sqft in that 3rd array, for example....equal to the floor space of 12x14' room ! 

One real advantage I have is we are 'tucked' in against the mountain on the southeast side...there is a high ridge to the west that most all of our really bad wind blows over the top of ( you can hear it HOWL up there during a storm ), but doesn't get down in to us much. IF this was a mount out in an area where wind was more of a factor than here, I'd do more 'beefing' up. I do plan to install some heavy duty truck shock absorbers on the north/south tilt axis when I install the actuator for it. 

The problem with vehicle type shocks is the stroke is limited.....the longest I can find is about 15", which will work on that axis, but wouldn't give me enough travel on the east/west axis....it tips almost 45 degrees side to side, (90 total) where the north/south axis, I only need about 20-25 degrees total movement summer to winter.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Thats really good looking stuff Andy . . . . . .. 

Working on that kind of slope must be lots of fun.


----------



## StatHaldol (Sep 1, 2006)

Awesome job!!


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Jim-mi said:


> Working on that kind of slope must be lots of fun.


Hey, you know it is, Jim. Wouldn't know how to act on flat ground.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

Pic from this morning about 8:30am. The new array is definitely gonna get the sun quicker than the previous two. You can see it's in full sun already, whereas the other two have another hour to go before they come into production. Higher on the hill and a taller pole are gonna make a difference of a couple Kw/whrs/day difference.....hey....that's like 42 cents/day....ahahahaaa..










The difference in array angles is due to the fact the new array is "loose" right now.....it's just laying there against the temporary scafold at whatever point the back frame hit the scafold deck. I don't have either drive actuator mounted yet. Gotta haul the mig welder up there, and weld some mounting brackets now that I can see exactly where to do so, then get the actuators mounted.


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

TnAndy said:


> I am one whipped puppy tonight.....might sleep in until 6am tomorrow.


Sleep in until 6 am ? Wow, what a laid back life style ! Looking good Andy


----------

